# [SOLVED] Computer turn on with beeps but no display



## tomapple (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm a noob when i come to computer. This morning the computer was working fine until i put the computer in sleep mode and eat breakfast. When I comeback I resume the computer but i waited for a long time and no display come up. So i turn off and on the computer, when I turn on the computer, it just have two short beep then 8 short beep with no video display on the monitor. Then I checked the monitor, cables and fans and they are working fine. My computer is a hp p6218f and spec is located on this site HP Pavilion p6218f Desktop PC Product Specifications - HP Customer Care (Canada - English)


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Computer turn on with beeps but no display*

Hi. here's a page with HP/Compaq beep codes and their meanings HP e-PC - Pre-boot Beep Codes and Error Messages - tis13707 - HP Business Support Center. You could try the following:
> Unplug from mains power.
> Remove all RAM.
> Remove the CMOS battery (this will clear cmos memory and reset the BIOS)
> Push the power button as if you were powering it up (this will clear residual current in the motherboard's circuitry. It's not really necessary, but it makes a more complete power cycle of the motherboard and any attached peripherals)
> Reinsert the CMOS battery and RAM.
> Plug back the mains and power on. If all is well, you should get the normal POST beep and video display. You will have to set any custom changes that you had made in the BIOS, including date and time.


----------



## tomapple (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Computer turn on with beeps but no display*

Thanks for helping. But your method doesn't work, it still have two fast beep and 8 normal beep


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Computer turn on with beeps but no display*

Take a look at the user manual. You can download a copy from HP's website. There is a troubleshooting section that should tell what those beeps mean. Meanwhile, you can try booting with only one stick of RAM at a time, until you've tried with all ram modules. If the behavior persists, remove the graphics card and try again using on-board graphics only. How many displays do you have attached?


----------



## tomapple (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Computer turn on with beeps but no display*

Thanks, I fixed the problem by removing the graphic card and reinstalling. It looks like the graphic card is lose. Every thing work fine now. Thank you


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer turn on with beeps but no display*

Glad it's resolved and thank you for posting back.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Computer turn on with beeps but no display*

Welcome!


----------

